# Freaking hammered the steel today



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

WENT OUT TO THE GRAND AND FISHED BY THE COVERED BRIDGE AND ME AND MY BUDDY SLAMMED THEM. WENT 37/WELL OVER 50..... FISH WERE EVERYWHERE. ONE OUT OF 3 DRIFTS WE HAD A FISH ON!!!!! WE EVEN GOT ABOUT 5 BROWNS AND 2 SALMON. MY BUDDY LANDED A 34" 17LB STEEL ON 2LB TEST........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sOUNED GOOD DIDNT IT. jUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST A FEW WORDS, TOOK A NAP AND DARN THOSE DAY DREAMS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Was a sad day to be a steelie angler..drove through the metroparks and actually saw some fishable water. didnt see a soul out there though. guess this is the line when it comes to fishable weather


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

forum was to quiet, so i thought i would give a little fish porn reading!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Strike Fighter (May 21, 2008)

Bob, For "Reel" Though Where is our best bet in the NE For Tomorrow Jan. 4th 2010. Gotta love the fish porn though!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

pm sent.....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> WENT OUT TO THE GARND AND FISHED BY THE COVERED BRIDGE AND ME AND MY BUDDY SLAMMED THEM. WENT 37/WELL OVER 50..... FISH WERE EVERYWHERE. ONE OUT OF 3 DRIFTS WE HAD A FISH ON!!!!! WE EVEN GOT ABOUT 5 BROWNS AND 2 SALMON. MY BUDDY LANDED A 34" 17LB STEEL ON 2LB TEST........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sOUNED GOOD DIDNT IT. jUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST A FEW WORDS, TOOK A NAP AND DARN THOSE DAY DREAMS!!!!!!!!!


Was your buddy wearing a sweet colored rainsuit?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> WENT OUT TO THE GARND AND FISHED BY THE COVERED BRIDGE AND ME AND MY BUDDY SLAMMED THEM. WENT 37/WELL OVER 50..... FISH WERE EVERYWHERE. ONE OUT OF 3 DRIFTS WE HAD A FISH ON!!!!! WE EVEN GOT ABOUT 5 BROWNS AND 2 SALMON. MY BUDDY LANDED A 34" 17LB STEEL ON 2LB TEST........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sOUNED GOOD DIDNT IT. jUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST A FEW WORDS, TOOK A NAP AND DARN THOSE DAY DREAMS!!!!!!!!!


 what does garnd stand for????


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> what does garnd stand for????


I'm thinking it is code for Grand!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thankyou thats what i thought sry bout that


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks thats wat i thought!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

2 salmon????? brownies???????


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im a little slowwwww tonight. leave my spelling alone. LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Was your buddy wearing a sweet colored rainsuit?


SURE WAS BUT WASNT PRETTY BLUE. lmao


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

steelhead fever said:


> 2 salmon????? Brownies???????


the post was a joke.....


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> Im a little slowwwww tonight. leave my spelling alone. LOL


lol bob


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Helluva a wet dream Bob....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Still sounds like a good day, even if it was a dream.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> WENT OUT TO THE GRAND AND FISHED BY THE COVERED BRIDGE AND ME AND MY BUDDY SLAMMED THEM. WENT 37/WELL OVER 50..... FISH WERE EVERYWHERE. ONE OUT OF 3 DRIFTS WE HAD A FISH ON!!!!! WE EVEN GOT ABOUT 5 BROWNS AND 2 SALMON. MY BUDDY LANDED A 34" 17LB STEEL ON 2LB TEST........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sOUNED GOOD DIDNT IT. jUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST A FEW WORDS, TOOK A NAP AND DARN THOSE DAY DREAMS!!!!!!!!!


i got real excited when i started to read this post, i was looking everywhere for a link to some pictures


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

See what happens when you spend too much time at home???? Getting stir crazy !!!!!! I am thinking about brining an ice auger, to do some ice steelhead fishing with tip up's !! Wonder if that has ever been done???


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bob, figured that out after the fact lol........that was a fun dream anyhow.....lol sry


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it would have been an even better day if you would have landed that laker


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Fish On! LOL great daydream...

Dan


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

So they arent that far up in the grand yet or what?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

theyve been there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> WENT OUT TO THE GRAND AND FISHED BY THE COVERED BRIDGE AND ME AND MY BUDDY SLAMMED THEM. WENT 37/WELL OVER 50..... FISH WERE EVERYWHERE. ONE OUT OF 3 DRIFTS WE HAD A FISH ON!!!!! WE EVEN GOT ABOUT 5 BROWNS AND 2 SALMON. MY BUDDY LANDED A 34" 17LB STEEL ON 2LB TEST........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................sOUNED GOOD DIDNT IT. jUST THOUGHT I WOULD POST A FEW WORDS, TOOK A NAP AND DARN THOSE DAY DREAMS!!!!!!!!!


damn Bob....I started to get jealous until I saw you "caught" 5 browns & 2 salmon


----------

